# Eastern King Snake



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 6, 2016)

Saw this beauty cross my path when walking in Woodstock. Ga. I was at Old Rope Mill Park in Woodstock walking trail. Looks to be about 3 1/2 to 4 feet. First one that I have seen this year.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks like a gray phase rat snake to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2016)

Cool video, but that's a rat snake.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice capture!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thought about that after I posted. Thought it was a like a light colored king at first. Pretty rat snake though.


----------

